# Other pets...



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi.

We have a pet bunny who is cute as a button. His name is Niblet and he's 6 1/2 years old. He's never really been around too many other animals. We're hoping that he'll be ok when the puppy arrives (I swear, sometimes I feel like I'm talking about a child!).

I've heard that Goldens are great with other animals. I'm not too sure if rabbits are the same (Niblet is basically afraid of his own shadow, but man is that lagomorph cute!)

Does anyone have any other pets with their Golden? If so, I would love to hear how they get along, any funny stories, advice or whatnot.

Thanks,
Bonni


----------



## Pepe Gardner (Apr 11, 2005)

Keep puppy on the leash and let your bunny hop around the room.
Then let the bunny come up to your pup and let the dog to smell him.
And be ready on the leash in case the dog lunges.

Just do this for several days, but don't start this until the dog has had time to observe the rabbit for about a week in the cage. Give the rabbit time outside of the cage, too, without the dog around.

Don't worry, goldens are the best dog breed and they make wonderful house pets and your puppy and rabbit can definately be friends!

Good luck!

Pepe


----------



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

*Thanks.*

Thanks Pepe!

This should make for some awesome pictures and/or videos! I'll be sure to share once we finally get the pup. Time seems to be going so slowly now!

Thanks again,
Bonni


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey Bonni, you definitely must make videos and post them after!!! I think it will be funny encounter. I really want to see Niblet (awesome name by the way)! He'll probably just show the puppy that he has the upper hand (paw)  - hopefully in a friendly way. 

Will Niblet's cage be usually in the puppy's walk and reach area or does he have his cage in a secluded spot?


----------



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

*Gotta love Niblet*

Hey V.

Niblet's cage will be in viewing distance from where the puppy will be, but not in direct access. So, they can watch each other, but not play together while no one is watching.

Here's a funny story. I had to take Nibs to the vet a few weeks ago and told the vet that we were getting the puppy. I asked if I should be concerned or what to expect. He told me that in most bunny-puppy relationships where the bunny was in the house first, it becomes the aggressor/dominant animal. He said that the he has seen rabbits take lunges at dogs before, however, if we introduce them gradually, it should be fine. Before we know it, the puppy will be chasing the rabbit all over the house. 

The only thing that we need to be concerned with is that Niblet has a blood clotting issue (hemophelia...took me by surprise. I thought it was pretty funny actually), so we have to make sure that the puppy doesn't get too rough when they play.

Sorry to ramble. We will definitely take tons of footage and post.

Later gater,
B


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

*Hamsters & dogs*

They can make faces at each other   .
I think most animals are quite considerate with baby animals, so as long the puppy accepts that Niblet is the boss I think is should be a breeze...  especially since they will be similar size at first, so Nibs should not feel very threatened.

Our friend Ivana has Rex (father of Kia's puppies), as you know, and they also have a hamster. She told me a funny story - that they took the hamster out of the cage and let it run on the coffee table for a while and Rex was running around the table of course. Then she stopped the hamster and let Rex smell it - and he licked it and went on his way !!! Isn't that funny???

On the other hand, I also have another dog-hamster story: our 10-year old friend Jesika had a hamster and we came over with Kia to visit. Even though the hamster was in a cage, when Kia came over to its cage it got really scared, just stood completely stiffed and then ran away - it was like a shock I think. The next day the hamster died - we think it got heart attack if such thing exists in hamster...
V.


----------



## Coopersmum (Apr 13, 2005)

I was worried about introducing Cooper to my cat. The cat was terrified at first and would not come in for the first couple of days. I used to pick up the cat and let Cooper give her a quick sniff when she wasnt looking! She decided that she was not living outside and came in to show Cooper who was boss! He still has a chase at her when i am not looking, but the cat has learned to live with him and sometimes drinks his water when he is not looking!


----------

